# Wood in 100+ degree California Heat



## g8adventure (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello:

I just ordered 30lbs of smoking wood 15lbs pecan/15lbs peach. I've got it stuck in my head that smoking with a combo of both will be unbeatable.

Any way I'm kind of worried about 100+ degree days will be having consistantly come August. I have a shed in my back yard I could put it in, but its still going to hot as... The hottest part of the day out here is 4:00 p.m.. I'm concerned, because the place I bought the wood from suggests the wood will not live longer than 30 days above 71 degrees.

Digging holes in dirt floor shed and placing plastic buckets in them with the lids placed loose then place a piece of ply wood over them with a couple inches of dirt on top of that. Problem is I don't have a shed with a wood dirt floor. My shed has a wood floor.

What do you all think. I've read other threads, but I don't believe any of them dealt with keeping wood in 100+ degree weather.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2012)

_*I'm concerned, because the place I bought the wood from suggests the wood will not live longer than 30 days above 71 degrees.         *_

Did the seller say what this referred to ??

Storing wood in a shed or under a tarp is not good.... It probably will mildew and or mold....  It should be stored in the open where the wind can get to it....  Prior to use, it should be dry... about 10-15% moisture or less..... air dried for 6 months or longer....  (depends on thickness and length)...  

Dave


----------



## g8adventure (Jul 16, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> _*I'm concerned, because the place I bought the wood from suggests the wood will not live longer than 30 days above 71 degrees.         *_
> 
> Did the seller say what this referred to ??
> 
> ...


I purchased it from Fruita and the following is the entire quote from their website regarding wood storage.

"Now that you have purchased your Premium Quality Fruita Wood Chunks, it is VERY important to store them so that they stay fresh.

We recommend storing them in a refridgerator. The temperature, (under 40*) as well as slight humidity, will keep your wood fresh for up to 6 months.

If you dont have a refridgerator, you can store them in an air tight container and place them in the freezer. This is the ONLY time that we will tell you to put them into and air tight container. If the container is not air tight, he wood will act like a piece of meat. It will dry out from the cold and air. (freezer burnt)

Natural thermal temperatures works well too. If you have a shed, barn or any other out building with a dirt surface this will work well for you. Purchase a 5 gallon bucket with a lid. Dig a hole large enough for the 5 gallon bucket to fit into. Be sure to allow for 1-2 inces extra on the depth. Place the bucket in the hole. Back fill around the outside of the bucket. You may want to use some water to get the ground around the bucket compacted again. Place the Fruita Wood Chunks in a one of our burlap bags. Place the bag into the burried bucket. Place the lid on the bucket but do not allow the lid to snap shut. (VERY INPORTANT TO ALLOW WOOD TO BREATH) Place a piece of plywood over the bucket and lightly cover with 1-2 inches of dirt. The grounds natural thermal temperture of 64* will keep your wood fresh for about 3 months. When you need some wood lift up the plywood, remove the bucket lid and pulll out the burlap bag of Fruita Wood Chunks.

We do not recommend storing them in your house or where the temperature is a constant 72* and dry. This will shorten the woods life to about 30 days MAX.

A cool dark damp place is best, but remember to allow the wood to breath or it may mold up on you.

If molding occures we recommend disposing of the wood. Attempting to scrub off the mold is not recommended."


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2012)

G8  .....  You can "slap me stupid"..... go ahead.... Never heard of that...  Maybe there are some citrus oils, or something, they have found dissipate in the heat that reduces the quality of the smoking wood......   

I'm tuned in now....  Waiting for others comments..... I love learning stuff....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.....  Dave


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 16, 2012)

Cut  ,  split  ,  dry  and  store it the garage or storeroom with circulation, so easy, no worry ; besides it don't last that long anyhow...

Have fun and as always...


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 17, 2012)

G8adventure said:


> I purchased it from Fruita and the following is the entire quote from their website regarding wood storage.
> 
> "Now that you have purchased your Premium Quality Fruita Wood Chunks, it is VERY important to store them so that they stay fresh.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a recipe for mold IMHO, mold spores live in soil. I had thought that, given the good reputation that fruitawood has on the forums, they would have better advice than this. If their wood comes in a cardboard box, then just keep it in that, if it has a plastic wrapping, remove it and store in the box. Wood will keep just fine at 72° in your home or garage, the 30 day shelf life statement is false IMHO. I have black cherry splits in my garage where the temps range from -20° to 90° and it has kept just fine for 2+ years. Never store your wood in a damp place.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 17, 2012)

Really? Sounds off to me but what do I know.


----------



## baja traveler (Jul 17, 2012)

They know damn well that 99% of their customers will not be putting wood in the refrigerator (they spelled it wrong both times too), so I think it's a ploy to get customers to buy wood every 30 days...


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 17, 2012)

I think that is bunk too!  I haven't done the wood burners yet...but Live in Alabama where those temps are normal in the Summer months.  Have wood outside for use in the fireplace.  What would this "wood" be any different from that?  Just wondering!


----------



## g8adventure (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. I had a feeling it was off, but I thought I'd ask anyway. I'm new to smoking meat, but I've been to other respected smoking wood sites and most say just keep in the cardboard box it came in and possibly even punch holes in the box. Now I'm excited about using this wood, the pecan just arrived today and it looks great.

The peach wood should arrive soon as it was on back order until today as well, hopefully it was shipped out today.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 17, 2012)

Baja Traveler said:


> They know damn well that 99% of their customers will not be putting wood in the refrigerator (they spelled it wrong both times too), so I think it's a ploy to get customers to buy wood every 30 days...


I think you need to calibrate your meter, it should be reading about 4.75!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2012)

Evening everyone....  Does this mean I don't have to be "slapped stupid"...  !!! LOL     

Viewpoints gladly appreciated.....  Dave


----------



## fishwrestler (Jul 17, 2012)

> I'm concerned, because the place I bought the wood from suggests the wood will not live longer than 30 days above 71 degrees.


Not a scientist, but taught wood shop for 15 years. Isn't the wood dead after they cut it down? Hell we have used almond wood from a pile that was at least 3 yrs old with no issues other then great food.


----------



## g8adventure (Jul 17, 2012)

Fishwrestler said:


> Not a scientist, but taught wood shop for 15 years. Isn't the wood dead after they cut it down? Hell we have used almond wood from a pile that was at least 3 yrs old with no issues other then great food.


Pardon...but, would mind not using common sense!


----------



## dewetha (Jul 17, 2012)

that is about a 15 on the BS scale. store it off the floor and if you need to dry it out: http://ohioline.osu.edu/for-fact/0008.html


----------



## drennin (Jul 18, 2012)

also just think about that wood in redding/red bluff  temps of 120* during the summer....


----------



## lght (Jul 19, 2012)

I think they are saying that when you buy "fruit" woods fresh you get some of the moist sap still in the wood that enhances the flavor and burns wet and moist.  I buy my wood from a local spot that supplies wood to most of the competition guys in my area and the owner told me some of them prefer to cook with fresh wood that hasn't dried out yet.  He actually has an area just for fresh wood and offers them at a bit more in cost, but I honestly never tried it and don't know if it really "taste" better than regular old dried wood.


----------



## red dog (Jul 23, 2012)

Have you ever tried manzanita for smoking? Lots of it in California and it has a wonderful mild flavor. I use it a lot on chicken and pork.


----------



## michael ark (Jul 23, 2012)

Dude must have a phd. Becacuse he sure piled it high and deep.:biggrin:


----------

